# Camera Cleaning



## ajmall (Jul 24, 2005)

I've been shooting with my D70s for around a month now and taken around 2500 pictures. however, the kit lens is an absolute b****** to keep clean! it seems every time i change a lens a spec of dust will appear either on the lens or camera and ruin my photos as it did earlier today. the only cleaning gear i have is a cloth. I've used air sprays before but they don't last very long. 

can anyone recommend other cleaning equipment or indeed a way of dust proofing my camera and lenses!?


dust specs!:


----------



## enlightenment (Jul 24, 2005)

try a microfiber cloth


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 24, 2005)

That looks like dust on the sensor.

This is commonly used by DSLR owners - http://www.pbase.com/copperhill/ccd_cleaning


----------



## SLOShooter (Jul 25, 2005)

Deffinatly looks like dust on the sensor.


----------



## ajmall (Aug 19, 2005)

i check the sensor now and again but i can never see dust on it and it only seems to come up when using the kit 18-70 lens. is that magically more attractive to dust or something?! 

a microfibre cloth sounds like a worthy investment


----------



## SLOShooter (Aug 19, 2005)

Be really really careful if your going to clean the sensor yourself, they're very fragile.


----------



## John E. (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the same thing on my sensor, every time I change lenses I seem to get a new spot   I do not change lenses unless it's truely necessary. Alway look for a sheltered clean spot to change lenses and hold your camera upside down when doing so, this helps.


----------



## kfoster (Aug 19, 2005)

Definitely looks dust on the sensor. In over a year I've only had two times that I had visible dust on the sensor and I change lenses frequently. One thing I always do is make sure the camera is turned OFF and try to keep it facing down during the exchange. I know that one of the times I got dirt on the sensor I had left the camera on while changing lenses.

K


----------



## paul rond (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't the D70s have software built in to clean the sensors? A friend of mine has the D70 and I remember him telling me it is not advised to clean them yourself, the camera has something built in it to do that. It electronically shakes the dust or negates it in the the sensing while taking pictures.

Read your manual first?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 20, 2005)

paul rond said:
			
		

> Don't the D70s have software built in to clean the sensors? A friend of mine has the D70 and I remember him telling me it is not advised to clean them yourself, the camera has something built in it to do that. It electronically shakes the dust or negates it in the the sensing while taking pictures.
> 
> Read your manual first?


 
I have had a D70 since it came out and too have problems with dust on my sensor. 
One of the best investments you can make is a *Giottos Rocket Air Blower* (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=259157&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation)

This takes care of 80% plus of my dust problems. Lock the mirror up and give it a few hard pumps.

If that doesn't work I use brushes from Visible dust (www.visibledust.com)
They work great and have yet to have a problem. Most people swear by them.

Hope this helps 

oh.. and to my knowledge the D70 cannot clean it's own sensor...I wish it did. But as soon as Nikon makes one that does I'll be first in line.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2005)

paul rond said:
			
		

> Don't the D70s have software built in to clean the sensors? A friend of mine has the D70 and I remember him telling me it is not advised to clean them yourself, the camera has something built in it to do that. It electronically shakes the dust or negates it in the the sensing while taking pictures.
> 
> Read your manual first?


 

Nikon Capture 4 has the ability to create a dust-off photo, but the camera on it's own can't do it.


----------

